# LGB 2035 geared wheelsets



## tdp (Jun 9, 2009)

About a year ago someone donated to the Tucson Botanical Garden the LGB amtrak train set #91950 which has seen much running . Finally the 2 wheelsets (2035) gears finally wore out. The wheel set comes apart very easily so what I need is the nylon gear which fits on the axles. Anybody have a part # and/or the item itself? The school children are clamoring for their speedy train as opposed a good ole mogul. [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Check with Axel Tillman at Train-Li. He sponsor's one of our forums and has a lot of LGB parts.

His phone number is: *508-529-9166*

Chuck


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Posted By tdp on 10 May 2012 01:09 PM 
About a year ago someone donated to the Tucson Botanical Garden the LGB amtrak train set #91950 which has seen much running . Finally the 2 wheelsets (2035) gears finally wore out. The wheel set comes apart very easily so what I need is the nylon gear which fits on the axles. Anybody have a part # and/or the item itself? The school children are clamoring for their speedy train as opposed a good ole mogul. [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Hello TPD:

I do have all types of LGB gears in stock, you can find my contact information on my website.

Mohammed
http://www.allaboutlgb.com


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By chuck n on 10 May 2012 01:20 PM 
Check with Axel Tillman at Train-Li. He sponsor's one of our forums and has a lot of LGB parts.

His phone number is: *508-529-9166*

Chuck 


You are coorect Train-Li-USA has all these parts in stock.


----------

